# Facebook forced to introduce 'opt in' privacy changes



## socrates (Nov 11, 2011)

> Facebook users will have to opt in to any changes to the site that can affect privacy settings, following a U.S. government clampdown on the social network, reports have claimed.


  Facebook forced to introduce 'opt in' privacy changes | News | TechRadar


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2011)

Aah.. finally!!!
Its a smart and long overdue move, that FB now have to take.


----------

